# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  phpMyAdmin / config.inc.php absent

## levit

Bonjour,

Je me rouve confront  un problme assez trange puisque voulant installer phpMyAdmin, j'en tlcharge la dernire version. Lorsque je dzippe le dossier, pas de config.inc.php ! Or c'est un fichier qui semble avoir son importance.

Du coup phpMyAdmin est down sur mon serveur IIS  ::(: 

Par ailleurs, comment puis vrifier si mysql fonctionne correctement (en lanant mysql.exe, l'appli une console se lance, j'entends un bip et la console se ferme), puisque je souponne d'avoir aussi un problme de ce ct l !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Julien

----------


## julp

Vous copiez le fichier libraries/config.default.php en config.inc.php ou vous pouvez utiliser le script de configuration qui gnrera le fichier que vous cherchez  l'aide des informations que vous lui aurez fourni. L'adresse de celui-ci est la suivante : 


> http(s)://<votre_machine>/<chemin vers phpmyadmin>/scripts/setup.php


Exemple : http://localhost/pma/scripts/setup.php si vous avez install phpMyAdmin dans un rpertoire nomm pma  la racine de votre site web.

Enfin, mysql.exe n'est qu'un client console qui permet de se connecter et interroger/manipuler la base MySQL. Le dmon, lui, se lance via mysql*d*.exe.


Julp.

----------


## levit

Haha, c'tait si simple que a ? 
J'suis un peu dgout l  ::P:  

Merci, me voil (enfin) avec un serveur IIS bien complet !

----------

